# Planning permission? Move window on gable wall by about 4 feet



## frash (14 Apr 2011)

Hi,

Like the title says I have a small window on the first floor of my house on the gable wall.

I'm getting the attic converted & the new stairs will cut across this window.

Do I need planning permission to brick up the existing window & move it around 4 feet to the left?

Thanks.


----------



## Woodie (14 Apr 2011)

There are a lot of possibilities there, the answer may be yes and maybe no. It depends on what the window is looking onto at the moment. Technically only changes to the front elevation normally require planning if within the permitted rules; but if for example your changed window looks into someones bathroom then that would be a stickly point, don't you agree. Depends also how close you are to neighbours and if the new aspect interfers with their privacy.  Then what type of building is it? Protected?  Old or new build (you might have to be careful withthe former structure wise.  
Have a word with your builder first and then also the council planning dept. The latter preferably, good professional advice IS worth the bother. Exempted development is usually not difficult to get if all is above board and believe me can save you a lot of grief.


----------



## DGOBS (14 Apr 2011)

You can take a few pictures, and maybe sketch it on paper, then apply for a declaration of exemption from planning, it's about 80euro and takes a few weeks (3 I think) for the decision, then at least if attained there is no comeback from neighbours etc.


----------



## frash (15 Apr 2011)

Thanks for the replies.

The window overlooks my side garden & I can also see over the wall into the neighbours gardern. If I was to move it the few feet I wouldn't be able to see any more than I can already see through this window.

It's not protected.
It's a 1950s end of terrace.


----------



## Woodie (15 Apr 2011)

I'd go with DGOBS advice and make a small presentation with a few pictures and a sketch, then apply exemption from planning. Believe me it's worth it. 
You might think nothing substantial will be changed but I've found that is often in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## onq (19 Apr 2011)

frash said:


> Hi,
> 
> Like the title says I have a small window on the first floor of my house on the gable wall.
> 
> ...



You're not about to "brick up the existing window & move it around 4 feet to the left".

You are going to:

(i) close up one ope

(ii) open another ope at first floor level within 11M of a boundary.

None of this is in conjunction with a development to the rear or side which is exempted.

You need permission IMO.

If your planner advises you differently and you proceed without permission, you could be open to a legal challenge under Section 160 of the Planng and Development Act.

If you properly advise your neighbours and present your case to the planning officer, you should be able to negotiate an appropriate planning permission.

This  will ensure no questiosn are raised that cannot be answered when you or your successors in title eventually sell the property.

ONQ.

  [broken link removed]

  All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied       upon                                                                                     as  a          defence    or         support  -      in          and     of               itself   -                 should                     legal                  action            be                    taken.
  Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise  in                                                                                           Real      Life      with        rights    to            inspect         and             issue                 reports        on            the                             matters       at                   hand.


----------

